# SCL - Shawcor



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I bought that stock at $1.80 as a contrarian bet which worked out pretty well so far.

But looking at the huge swings of this stock... I thought I should try swing trading it. Look at just this month of February.

It happened 3 times. Jumped about +7% to +11%, then dropped about -6% to -8%.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

My play on oil field pipe, RUS, is balanced with a steel service centre side, so I don't think it pops around like you have noticed in Shawcore.

But three gyration cycles, unless you can come to a hypothesis about why they happen, is not something to bank on. Maybe options being excercized is the trigger?


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Today, I'm being rewarded for holding SCL. Investors were happy with ER. There will certainly be a little pullback tomorrow or in a few days due to profit-takers.


----------



## JohnnyD (Apr 10, 2014)

I remember buying this stock for around $40 in 2016 or so when oil decided to do its famous nosedive. Went down to $24 and then up to about $39.50 when I decided to get rid of it forever. Lucky I did because it never reached those heights again.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Still holding this $1.80 stock now trading at $11.74.

I guess I'm gonna get burned when the recession unleashes its bears...


----------

